# Check out my new thread!



## Random Nobodi (Mar 27, 2022)

*Here's the link to my new thread!*


----------



## Leemaster777 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hey there, I have Digby 009, Leonardo 022, Nana 141, and Chabwick 441. PMing with my wants.


----------



## sweetmango10 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hi, I have #014 and #319, would love to trade them for your #114 and #188


----------



## Random Nobodi (Mar 27, 2022)

sweetmango10 said:


> Hi, I have #014 and #319, would love to trade them for your #114 and #188


k, let's DM


----------



## dream_angel (Mar 27, 2022)

hey are you okay with EU cards? I have 277 Monty and I'm really interested in your Katrina card! if not thats fine!


----------



## XCanadianRamboX (Mar 27, 2022)

Hello,
I am looking to trade for your 
034, 050, 170, and 294
I have on your list:
063, 093, 115, 129, 320, 352, 397, 398, 429, 433, 434, 435
Please PM me if you are interested


----------



## Random Nobodi (Mar 27, 2022)

dream_angel said:


> hey are you okay with EU cards? I have 277 Monty and I'm really interested in your Katrina card! if not thats fine!


yeah, for sure! let's DM!


----------



## marilyna49 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi there!
I have 020 Curt, 31 Sheldon, 127 Kitt & 140 Avery (all NA)
I’m interested in your 150, 173, 259, & 331


----------



## artemiss (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi! From the list of cards you need, I have:
115 Nat
168 Nan
182 Alice
217 Jingle
349 Lucy
352 Rory
376 Rizzo
429 Cyd
433 Sasha

From your available cards, I'm interested in:
006 Resetti
034 Kiki
150 Coco
199 Big Top
214 Don

Feel free to send me a message if you'd like to trade!


----------



## Random Nobodi (Mar 28, 2022)

marilyna49 said:


> Hi there!
> I have 020 Curt, 31 Sheldon, 127 Kitt & 140 Avery (all NA)
> I’m interested in your 150, 173, 259, & 331


I'll DM you in the morning, thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2022



artemiss said:


> Hi! From the list of cards you need, I have:
> 115 Nat
> 168 Nan
> 182 Alice
> ...


I'll get back to you through DM in the morning, thanks!


----------



## spmthaney (Mar 28, 2022)

I can offer any one of the following for your 043 Puck

048-Sterling
061-Tutu
433-Sasha
435-Tiensheng


----------



## Random Nobodi (Mar 28, 2022)

spmthaney said:


> I can offer any one of the following for your 043 Puck
> 
> 048-Sterling
> 061-Tutu
> ...


I'll have to get back to you after work, but I'll DM you then


----------



## puddingway (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi, I have 197 Kid Cat for your 050 Punchy?
Also have a W09 Huck for 243 Drago or 226 Mitzi.


----------



## Random Nobodi (Mar 30, 2022)

sousuke said:


> Hi, I have 197 Kid Cat for your 050 Punchy?
> Also have a W09 Huck for 243 Drago or 226 Mitzi.


I'll have to DM you when I get home!


----------



## LumiMoonPlays (Mar 30, 2022)

I have 209 Wendell to trade for your 407 Celeste?


----------



## subMYru (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi so I see we have quite a bit that could help each other out. Let me know if you would like to trade.

What I have
_*Joan 007 SP
Timmy 008 SP
Tortimer 015 SP*_
Jambette 028 
Steerling 048 
Limberg 053 
Phil 057 Gruff 066 
Eugene 080 
Butch 155 
Drake 181 
Moe 273 
Bones 342 
Angus 398

What you have
*Kapp'n 005 SP (you have him listed as 004)*
Clyde 068
Roscoe 078
*Kicks 103 SP
Booker 106 SP*
Pate 131
Ed 163
Anchovy 219
Mitzi 226
Chester 251
Pippy 267
Dora 278
Violet 282
Rudy 344


----------



## cpmdimps (Mar 31, 2022)

Hi! I sent you a PM on cards you might be interested in. Lmk what you think


----------



## maddandrea (Apr 2, 2022)

I have 036 Alli, 085 Pancetti, and 180 Pecan. I'd like to trade them for 131 Pate, 162 Mathilda, and 187 Vic. PM if you're interested!


----------



## Nebula427 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello. I would like to trade my 417 Harvey and 422 Wardell for your 408 Mable and 414 Daisy Mae.


----------



## Random Nobodi (Apr 7, 2022)

Nebula427 said:


> Hello. I would like to trade my 417 Harvey and 422 Wardell for your 408 Mable and 414 Daisy Mae.


I've sent you a DM


----------



## Random Nobodi (Apr 9, 2022)

Bumping the thread!


----------



## Random Nobodi (Apr 12, 2022)

Time to bump, bump, bump it up!


----------



## Alirya (Apr 13, 2022)

I have 161 Teddy and don't have- like a lot of cards. So I can trade him for one you think is equal lol (not series 5 I have all of those)


----------



## Random Nobodi (Apr 16, 2022)

time for a bump!


----------



## Random Nobodi (Apr 20, 2022)

got a bump here


----------



## Random Nobodi (Apr 22, 2022)

doin' a bump for opening up to international


----------



## lilcutie (Apr 22, 2022)

hi! im interested in don 112, please check out my google doc for my dupes if interested  

link


----------



## Random Nobodi (Apr 25, 2022)

lilcutie said:


> hi! im interested in don 112, please check out my google doc for my dupes if interested
> 
> link


hey, sorry for the late reply (I just saw this now), but you don't have any cards that I'm looking for in your spreadsheet


----------



## Random Nobodi (Apr 29, 2022)

Bump!


----------



## Random Nobodi (May 3, 2022)

Bump!


----------

